# Can't ping anything not even 127.0.0.1



## sunshine123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Have a problem with client that I cant seem to solve.

Windows 7 64 bit machine . Acer Aspire x1301

Firstly the built in wireless card has disappeared. Does not appear in device manager or anywhere.

The NIC port when connected with a Cat5 cable to the router receives an IP address and the correct gateway. 

However there is no internet or network access for that matter. When I run ipconfig I get correct ip addresses , however I can not ping anything. I just get "general failure" error when I ping anything.
I can not even ping locally 127.0.0.1

I have tried resetting the tcp/ip stack using the netsh command (yes I did run as administrator).
I have used a USB wireless device , which connects with the router but same effect cant ping anything not even 127.0.0.1

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Mark


----------



## sunshine123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Also pease note thatI ave uninstalled nic from device manager and reinstalled ot.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Are there any Security Suites installed, Mcafee caused all types of issues with networking, Can you ping anything while running in Safe Mode with Networking.

Make sure the correct TCP/IP protocols are install for the NIC card, go to Properties of the NIC and sure IPv4 is installed.

Check the BIOS make sure the onboard wireless is not disabled.


----------



## tamorak (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like they installed some form of anti-virus + firewall, and if they removed it, the addition that was onto the firewall hasn't been taken off.

Check Uninstall Programs, to see if you can find anything there. If not, check your System Restore log, there's a 99% chance that if they installed or uninstalled a form of AV software it'll be logged as a restore point.


----------

